# Son's bike stolen - anyone got anything at the back of their garage they don't want?



## Julia9054 (19 Dec 2017)

My son took his bike with him to uni in Manchester in September. Since moving out to Rusholme he has ridden it in every day. 2 weeks ago, on returning home he realised he had forgotten the back yard key. He leaned the bike up against the back gate and in the 15 seconds it took him to go through the house and open the gate from the inside, some bugger had made off with it! It wasn't valuable - the lights on it were probably worth more! 
A long shot, I know, but does anybody have anything languishing unloved at the back of a garage somewhere? I can only afford to pay up to £50 at the moment and tbh, anything worth more than that probably doesn't need to be in Rusholme! 
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Cycleops (19 Dec 2017)

Size frame?

This might interest you on Gumtree, selection of bikes for £45 ea https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...rom-£-45.-10-mins-from-university-/1278736484
Somebody on another thread said there was some sort of charity bike shop in Manchester offering cheap bikes.


----------



## Julia9054 (19 Dec 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Size frame?
> 
> This might interest you on Gumtree, selection of bikes for £45 ea https://www.gumtree.com/p/bicycles/...rom-£-45.-10-mins-from-university-/1278736484
> Somebody on another thread said there was some sort of charity bike shop in Manchester offering cheap bikes.


That looks good - thanks.
Son is 5ft 10


----------



## PK99 (19 Dec 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> My son took his bike with him to uni in Manchester in September. Since moving out to Rusholme he has ridden it in every day. 2 weeks ago, on returning home he realised he had forgotten the back yard key. He leaned the bike up against the back gate and in the 15 seconds it took him to go through the house and open the gate from the inside, some bugger had made off with it! It wasn't valuable - the lights on it were probably worth more!
> A long shot, I know, but does anybody have anything languishing unloved at the back of a garage somewhere? I can only afford to pay up to £50 at the moment and tbh, anything worth more than that probably doesn't need to be in Rusholme!
> Thanks for reading.



Rusholme hasn't changed in 40 years then. The current scallies will be the grandkids of the scallies who would nick anything not bolted down when I was a student there.

Doesn't make it any easier though...


----------



## I like Skol (19 Dec 2017)

That's Manchester for you. It's a hard lesson for him but at least he knows the score now and will hopefully be more conscious of all security issues.


----------



## Soltydog (19 Dec 2017)

Not sure how these work, but may be worth looking at for now? http://bikelibraries.yorkshire.com/bike-libraries


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2017)

@Julia9054 i have this one Dawes Response it needs a bit of love ie fresh grease , cables etc etc but rides ok as is 

owes me £65 and i have a box so can post


----------



## Rooster1 (20 Dec 2017)

If I had something I would let you have it for nowt, unfortunately I don't - sorry.


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Dec 2017)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys.
Someone on freecycle just told me about this place 
http://www.resurrectionbikes.org.uk/
It is literally 2 minutes cycle from my work and I never knew it existed. Their bike list appears to contain 4 or 5 things that might do the job. I'll nip down after work tomorrow when it is open and check it out.
There is a pink framed Raleigh that looks almost identical to his stolen bike!


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Dec 2017)

The boy is mobile again! Thank you so so much to @odav . He is not taking his eyes off this one!


----------



## Crackle (28 Dec 2017)

Is that a Pioneer?


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Dec 2017)

Crackle said:


> Is that a Pioneer?


Not sure. It's a Raleigh and rather nicer than the Raleigh he had stolen!


----------



## Crackle (28 Dec 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> Not sure. It's a Raleigh and rather nicer than the Raleigh he had stolen!


It looks like one. My son has one in London doing sterling service. It should serve him well.


----------



## User32269 (28 Dec 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> The boy is mobile again! Thank you so so much to @odav . He is not taking his eyes off this one!
> View attachment 388850


Your welcome. To be fair I don't think it will prove to be a thief magnet! Nice to see it being used, think I got the best of the deal with a rather nice addition to my extensive wine cellar, cheers!


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Jul 2019)

Thread resurrection 
Well, it lasted 18 months. He left it locked up outside Lidl in Rusholme and someone bolt cropped through the lock.
Drug addled gits!


----------



## I like Skol (12 Jul 2019)

It's not right, and it shouldn't be, but I think that is just the way it goes in that area. no point having a bike with any value because it WILL go missing at some point.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jul 2019)

It's wrong but at least it wasn't a £1k bike, just think how much money it saved you that you haven't had to give him for 18 months for taxi's etc.


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Jul 2019)

I like Skol said:


> It's not right, and it shouldn't be, but I think that is just the way it goes in that area. no point having a bike with any value because it WILL go missing at some point.


It wasn't worth anything - donated by a very kind ex member of cyclechat to replace the one he had stolen last time. Which I had rescued from a skip when he was about 14 - and also wasn't worth anything.
If the thieves are selling them on, make you wonder how much for. The lock they cut through was worth more than the bike.


----------



## johnnyb47 (12 Jul 2019)

Be Jesus, what a world we live in. It,s awful when we now just take it as the rule, and not the exception our bikes will get stolen.


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It's wrong but at least it wasn't a £1k bike, just think how much money it saved you that you haven't had to give him for 18 months for taxi's etc.


Money for taxis!!!
He rides a bike because he is too lazy to walk and he is always running late!
Which, to be fair, was pretty much my motivation for cycling at his age.
He had access to a reasonably nice hybrid known as "garage bike" when he is home but I'm certainly not letting him take that to Manchester


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> The boy is mobile again! Thank you so so much to @odav . He is not taking his eyes off this one!
> View attachment 388850



You didn't tell us your son was Martin Beale!


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jul 2019)

Damn shame, a fine bike. Wishing boltcroppers on the fingers of these tea-leafs.


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> You didn't tell us your son was Martin Beale!


Who?


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2019)

Geezer on eastenders


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Geezer on eastenders


He's lots of people!
None of them now on a bike!


----------



## Jody (12 Jul 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> If the thieves are selling them on, make you wonder how much for. The lock they cut through was worth more than the bike.



Probably swapped it for a bag if smack.


----------



## Hicky (15 Jul 2019)

@Julia9054 I'm not sure(he probably is) if your son is aware and at Man U, he can get a discounted U lock for £10....if he needs a link PM me and he can get in touch I'll direct him.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2019)

Hicky said:


> @Julia9054 I'm not sure(he probably is) if your son is aware and at Man U, he can get a discounted U lock for £10....if he needs a link PM me and he can get in touch I'll direct him.



And or if at MMU - contact the Travel Team.

You can't leave bikes anywhere. My colleague had a very expensive MTB ripped off the back of his car rack when he literally went to pay the restaurant bill - the bike had been in sight all along, then paid the bill, and it went.


----------



## Julia9054 (15 Jul 2019)

He is actually at the Royal Northern College of Music but I know they share a lot of the Student Union benefits with MU so it may be something he can take advantage of. Not keen on spending more on the lock than on the replacement bike tbh!
Have messaged @Hicky


----------



## Hicky (15 Jul 2019)

Message sent with linky....I take my bike into my office and will only use our "sheds" which have swipe access when on a beater....Thieves are rife around the uni.


----------

